# Watch Dog's Interaction With Vet



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Even while she's starting an IV:


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Even while she's starting an IV:



He's in LUV...


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 1, 2022)

That is truly amazing. My dog is so fearful of the vet.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2022)

My Henry isn't afraid of his vet, but he is a bit suspicious about her sometimes.  Last time we were in there, he gave her a big sloppy surprise kiss while she was trying to look in his eyes.


----------

